
A sociohistorical look at the evolution of Japanese mobile wireless - Alex3917
http://www.wired.com/news/culture/0,1284,68537,00.html
======
Alex3917
This book definitely isn't beach reading, but if you've already read Howard
Rheingold's Smart Mobs then this is really good for understanding mobile
wireless.

Specifically, just because an idea was successful in Japan doesn't mean it
will be successful in the US, because the niche it was created in was
different and the people had different problems that needed solving. This book
goes through each phase in the evolution of mobile wireless, from before
pagers all the way through ketai. It explains exactly what problems these
technologies were solving for each segment of society and details how each
demographic was using them.

There is a pretty good section on dating too. :-)

